# Do You Exercise Regularly?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I was wondering whether members here exercise or not on a regular basis. Well, considering that listening and performing classical music is generally an immobile activity, so I was wondering if members counter that a little with exercsie.  

Again, you do not have to participate this poll. No harm done and none intended.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Does exercising my jaws while eating count?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I go to the gym 3-4 times per week.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

..all these polls makes me wonder if You are writing some kind of (school) paper on the habits of Classical Music Aficionados?

I only exercise the intelligence muscle between my ears! 

/ptr


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Six mornings per week I do a combination of cardio and strength training for about an hour.

Once I turned 40 a couple of years ago I realized I was not happy with my level of fitness and saw that the quality of my life was being affected. So, I made a commitment and stuck with it.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

the key to exercise is it to make it as convenient as possible.

i would not recommend a gym as it is often expensive and a chore to get to.

choose a short route and do it regular. doing one marathon every 3 years is no good.

so a 5 minute jog every 2 - 3 days.

it mimics the natural activity you would get from hunting.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't enjoy running on treadmills or lifting dumbbells or whatever, I find it boring and repetitive, I also don't like structured routines with goals and such. Taking two things that I already don't like and putting them together is not going to do either of them any favours in my estimation. However; between baking, going out for walks, playing several musical instruments, and moving around the house in sporadic dances, I do actually get a fair amount of physical activity most days of the week, but that's merely a by-product from my perspective. I only do those things because I enjoy doing them, if that wasn't the case the health benefits would not persuade me to take them up.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I do breathing exercises. Constantly.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

I used to...I'm a black belt in Tang Soo Do (Korean style of martial arts). I studied martial arts in a studio for about 10 years. It was fun, and I was on the travelling competition team. We had practice every weeknight and usually tournaments about twice a month. We went all over the US. I got pretty good at tricks because they were encouraged at my studio. I could land aerials, butterfly kicks, tornado kicks, 720's, and side wipes. My weapons of choice were the kamas and staff. I usually placed quite well at tournaments with quite a few first places in my division  Sparring was never my favorite part, I liked the artistic parts (weapons and forms). We had choreographed routines for both of those that we competed with.

I was really in shape for my black belt test. Requirements included running 2 miles, 200 pushups, 500 crunches, performance of all my traditional forms and my black belt form, demonstration of foot and hand techniques, as well as various self-defense techniques, board breaking, and breaking a thick cement block. Yep, it was grueling lol. After getting my black belt, I quit martial arts and haven't been a regular exerciser since. I just wanted to pursue music. I've dabbled in some weight lifting and things, but I never stick to it. It bores me.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I am fortunate to live very near natural paths where I can jog. I hate running on the sidewalk or anywhere near traffic. I also hate driving to some place to exercise, or "running" on a treadmill where you just stare at a TV the whole time.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I swim once or twice weekly right now. I was doing aerobic kickboxing once a week, but I've had to take a break due to my wrist/arm strain. I hope to get back to it soon, even if I skip the punches and pushups, I'd still get a lot of out it I think.

I really like exercise, it helps clear away the mental stress. I also enjoy ice skating, tennis, biking, snowshoeing. I haven't done them lately, but I come back to them now and again


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I jog, I do some weights on near daily basis. And I play sports with friends.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I agree with the people who have bemoaned the boring tediousness of exercising on a treadmill or other stationary machine.

Jogging is by far the most efficient form of cardio, plus you get to do it outside. Unfortunately for me, my knees are shot and I've given up on jogging. So, I'm stuck doing 40 minutes on the eliptical machine. I try to overcome this by treating it like a game. Each day I try to set a personal best for how many "miles*" I go in the 40 minutes. I become competitive with this, so it drives me to work out harder, plus it is more enjoyable that way.

In addition, the 40 minutes on the machine is really the only chance I get to listen to long works uniterrupted, so that helps as well.

*a certain number of revolutions and the machine counts another "mile."


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Does exercising my jaws while eating count?


While eating ?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ArtMusic said:


> I was wondering whether members here exercise or not on a regular basis. Well, considering that listening and performing classical music is generally an immobile activity, so I was wondering if members counter that a little with exercsie.
> 
> Again, you do not have to participate this poll. No harm done and none intended.


Wish I could,but in fact i can hardly move.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I took up weight training at the age of 40 and 13 years on it’s well and truly become part of my lifestyle.
I workout at home most days and get a real buzz out of it, I cant imagine ever stopping now.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Yes, I do, but nothing too extreme.

View attachment 13436


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I knew I'd be seeing our good buddy Presto chiming in on this one 

Sadly, I don't exercise as regularly as I'd like to. Drumming gigs aren't as frequent as I'd like but they are a great work out. Standing and playing and singing aren't so much.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Does blowing a trumpet count?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I could not answer the poll. There were not enough options. 

I did (past tense) have a regular exercise routine, not too regimented, but doable. Most weekdays I would come home from work and get on the treadmill, just a fast walk or jog. Those who find this boring should do it the way I do it. I have the treadmill situated in front of a TV with a DVD player and headphones to hear over the treadmill noise. You don't get bored watching Dr. Who while jogging. 

Some days with good weather I would ride my bike home from work on the greenways instead. This takes about 2 hours but feels good being out in nature. I either use this time to listen to music, or more often a podcast or audiobook, so that never gets boring either. 

However, since about October of last year my illustration career took off again somehow miraculously and I find I am working two sit down jobs, one in a high stress office, the other right here in front of the home computer doing work I no longer feel very confident doing. I have gained about 20 pounds in that short time. It's the stress and the not moving. At times I feel as though I am botching both jobs and losing my friends as well. I probably bit off more than I can chew, but I know this will eventually be over and I can try to get my health back to something more normal. Certainly exercise can help restore a little confidence. It always does.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

moody said:


> While eating ?


And possibly talking?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I answered second category, but its more often than sometimes these days. And I mostly just do the more playful kinds of physical exercise, like shooting baskets or walking through the woods and jumping over objects. Being impulsive and getting playful in these ways when out and about is how I am healthy. And I often take too long to leave for school each morning, so I am forced to run since I don't drive and get impatient with public transit. And for some reason last weekend, I thought it would be fun to go with a group to the mountains to build igloos and camp in them, so I spent Saturday night in an igloo. You burn calories that way. I made up for it by eating a chicken fried steak, hash browns, sunny side up eggs, and coffee on the way back(tasted incredible since I've been eating healthy lately...).


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I suppose its not all spontaneous, that's kind of an exaggeration. If I catch myself being too indoors, I'll start with some disciplined effort. Usually its a combination of the two, but I believe that its best if I have fun. Science has proven adults benefit from recess just as much as kids.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

I exercise seasonally - spring, summer, fall - then hibernate in winter. During active seasons I exercise 1-2 times per week :lol:

I can't wait til the weather warms up so I can ride my bicycle listening to classical music!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't do any structured exercise but I speed walk to work (3 miles) & back 5 days a week. I think I get as much benefit mentally as physically.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I walk to lectures on the rare occasion I have them, which is about a mile...

Other than that I only exercise when I feel arty and want to smell the fresh air and connect with nature... :lol:


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

presto said:


> I took up weight training at the age of 40 and 13 years on it's well and truly become part of my lifestyle.
> I workout at home most days and get a real buzz out of it, I cant imagine ever stopping now.


Respect! May I ask how much cardio do you do a day/a week?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I did some exercise today actually...it consisted of following/chasing (at a distance of about 20-40 metres in open spaces, ~10 in busier areas) random students from my school around Southbank after school had finished for the day.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I ran for a bus the other evening, on my way to the pub. I reckoned I'd earned those few pints of Guinness after that...


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I did some exercise today actually...it consisted of following/chasing (at a distance of about 20-40 metres) random students from my school around Southbank after school had finished for the day.


Creepy...

--------------------------

I used to ride bike a couple of hours almost everyday. Fortunately, my city is very close to a mountain, just by travelling 3 or 4 miles, you go from the frenetic city to this:









But we are in summer here right now, and it's really hot. So I'm not doing nothing right now.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Does moving over 1000kg of stuff around in a day ( Mostly lifting 10kg-30kg boxses) around as exercise?


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

jani said:


> Does moving over 1000kg of stuff around in a day ( Mostly lifting 10kg-30kg boxses) around count as exercise?


No, sorry, it has to be more than 1100kg. 
i.e. YES OF COURSE IT DOES WHY ASK?


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Rapide said:


> Respect! May I ask how much cardio do you do a day/a week?


I don't do cardio, my job it physically active and I'm one of those guys that's on the go all the time, so I don't think it's necessary. 
The only time I sit still and relax is listening to good music.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

A friend posted this nutrition advice on facebook and I think there's some sense in it:
For those of you who watch what you eat, here's the final word on nutrition and health. It's a relief to know the truth after all those conflicting nutritional studies. 

1. The Japanese eat very little fat and suffer fewer heart attacks than Americans. 

2. The Mexicans eat a lot of fat and suffer fewer heart attacks than Americans.

3. The Chinese drink very little red wine and suffer fewer heart attacks than Americans. 

4. The Italians drink a lot of red wine and suffer fewer heart attacks than Americans... 

5. The Germans drink a lot of beer and eat lots of sausages and fats and suffer fewer heart attacks than Americans.

CONCLUSION: Eat and drink what you like. Speaking English is apparently what kills you.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I did some exercise today actually...it consisted of following/chasing (at a distance of about 20-40 metres in open spaces, ~10 in busier areas) random students from my school around Southbank after school had finished for the day.


I guess you could call that social exercise. Its also antisocial exercise, lol.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

I take hour-long walks in the early evening. It clears my mind. Unfortunately it will soon be getting too hot for my daily walks. In those circumstances, I spend more time playing the piano.


----------

